# Needing some advice



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 28, 2011)

O.k. 3 does , 1 had 3, 1 had 9 , one had 8, first two are second time mom's, medium sized rabbits. The last one,1st timer NZ, kept throwing all 8 of her babies out of the nest box, so now i have 5 (8 all together),she is on the smaller side, on one and 3 (12 all together)  with the other. All had their babies last night. I am looking for a foster mom, but really doubt I will find one, as there aren't too many in my area who deal with rabbits. Is this too many babies for the medium size moms?  I don't want to stress them out.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just keep an eye on the kits and make sure they have round tummies so you know they are being fed.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree. I have a mini rex (not very big at all) and she had 8 then 10 and managed just fine as a first time mom. If none are being fed, thats a problem, but if one or two seem a little underfed, just flip her and let the underfed guys get some extra milk.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 28, 2011)

O.k. I will keep a very close eye on them. Thank you for the info. I was kind of wigging out I might hurt someone. Both of the does are very good mothers, so I'm crossing my fingers they don't mind some extras.


----------



## hoodat (Jul 28, 2011)

It could be that she isn't throwing them out. They might be hanging onto the teat too long and getting dragged out. A rabbit won't put the young back in the nest. You have to do that. Some does will sort of shake them off before she leaves after a feeding and some won't.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh no, I put them in and she digs them out, they go flying out while she is still in , I take them out, she lays in there just fine, put them back, she digs them out.


----------



## currycomb (Jul 28, 2011)

fortunately, rabbits cannot count. i would worry about the one you put 12 with, but up her nutrition and all should be okay, if you keep an eye on them. you may notice she splits the litter into 2. will nurse one bunch, then go back and nurse the other bunch. had several rabbits do that with large litters


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Jul 28, 2011)

She should be just fine! Bunny moms are miraculous things and as long as their little tummies look nice and round they'll be fine. I agree with the suggestions of adding a little extra feed/hay, but other than that I'd let her do her thing. 
I've heard of rabbits splitting litters too; I've never seen it myself (I think the largest litter we had was 8), but a breeder I know has a doe who kindles at least 10 kits each time she's bred and she does the same thing.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jul 28, 2011)

So far fat little tummies, thank you for the advice, I needed it and sure helped me worry less. A LOT. Thank you !!!!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 28, 2011)

My Mini Rex, when she was a first time mom, she raised 6 babies.  My Holland doe just raised 8 babies fine.  If you decide to foster, then I would foster some of the babies to the doe that only had 3 kits.  Its good to temporarily mark the kits though, so you know who's babies are whos though.


----------

